# Convenia use in rats?



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Last week I took alfie into the vet as I suspected he had a URI, nad possible mites/lice as he was very itchy. The vet did look at his skin, but did not think he has lice/mites. She made mention that he pees on himself, and his white coloring what not very white. I was taken aback, I hadn't noticed him peeing on himself, but he does have some buck grease on his sides. My gut reaction to this is to question how much exactly she knows about rats. I did bring up again my concern about mites/lice. She offered a topical dry shampoo that I could use on him but did not want to give him anything medicinal that would kill parasites. 

She did confirm he had a URI and gave him an injection of Convenia, explaining it to me that it was an antibiotic, that would work in his system for 14 days, but the peak level would be within 6.2 hrs after injection. I should expect to see drastic improvement relatively quickly. Three days later, and his breathing has not changed at all. He does seem to be scratching a little less. Doing some more research on the drug, it's for skin infections. My concern is mounting with each new bit of information I get. I called the vet this morning to let her know that his breathing has not improved at all, and they want me to come pick up oral meds. Before I pay for anything I'll be questioning exactly what meds they are, and if they are not one of the drugs I've read on here, I will not be buying them, and Alfie will be going to another vet. 

Has anyone used Convenia with their ratties?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've never heard of it, but if it was going to harm your rat, you would've seen that by now. On the flip side, if it was going to work, you also would have seen it by now, so you're right to ask for something else. Baytril and doxycycline are common antibiotics for treating URIs.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

Convenia, or cefovecin, is not commonly used in rats but is commonly used in cats and dogs (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cefovecin)
I personally haven't used it. (It hasn't actually been properly researched and trialed for rats either).
It also hasn't been shown to last 14 days as it claims to. It's more like 5-7 days (through research on cats and dogs). Due to super fast metabolisms in rats, it's pretty safe to assume that it lasts even shorter in rats.
It likely won't do anything good for a URI.
You could ask which oral antibiotics they were going to give you. If they offer something proper (Baytril, Doxy, Amoxi, Zithro, etc) then you could give them another chance.
Or just move on to the next one. It may help to make a few questions to call (or email) and ask about before trying a new vet, URI treatment being one of them.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in responding, I haven't been able to get online as much.
Alfie didn't appear to change at all over teh weekend, so I called the vet Monday morning and they wanted me to pick up meds. I stopped in after work, and they gave me a medicine administered by eye drops twice a day. Eye drops, for a rat? Really? The receptionist couldn't tell me exactly what the drug was when I asked, and when I asked if the Dr ever gave Baytril or Droxy she could only tell me that they usually gave what she had given to me, for URI's in cats and dogs. Okay, that's fine, but Alfie isn't a cat or dog, and treating him as such isn't going to work like it would for a cat or dog....

I'm totally disgusted with this vet and her staff. When I told the receptionist that I'd been doing research on URI's in rats, and so far NONE of the antibiotics they've given have been so much as mentioned, in ANY of my sources, she told me that she wouldn't trust anything said online. She didn't know of TheRatguide, and told me that anything online would point to cancer. Never have I ever been so hugely dissatisfied. 

I messaged an old acquaintance who is a vet tech, and asked her about Convenia, and what her thoughts were on the office I used (we both live in the same town so she was familiar with the vet I saw). She'd never ever heard of Convenia being used in rats, and she believes that the vet I saw may have lost her lisciense for a time. I'm doing some research to confirm that.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow. I'd find a new vet ASAP. I'm sorry you have to go through that. I would report them to the business bureau and see what they can do for you. If this particular vet is an "exotic" vet then that's even worse. 

Baytril and Doxycycline are normally the go-to medications for URI's in rats. I really hope that you can get ahold of some for your rat 

Good luck


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Erika, I do have some Baytril and have put him on that instead of this other crap. I'm beyond frustrating that I wasted over $100 on this vet, and doing research on reviews and what not, she has a HORRIBLE past record. Blatent disregard for owner concerns and ignoring to me, what would be obvious signs.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Rhonwen said:


> Thanks Erika, I do have some Baytril and have put him on that instead of this other crap. I'm beyond frustrating that I wasted over $100 on this vet, and doing research on reviews and what not, she has a HORRIBLE past record. Blatent disregard for owner concerns and ignoring to me, what would be obvious signs.


Is there any way you can return the medications she prescribed to you and get a refund. I would be so livid with her if that had happened to me. I'd demand a refund for the crap she sold me haha.


----------

